# Any Ducks On Hartwell



## Dustin Terry (Sep 25, 2009)

anybody seen any ducks on hartwell


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 25, 2009)

If they have I will let you know they won't tell you.


----------



## hevishot (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Brushcreek (Sep 25, 2009)

I normally don't give away my honey holes but i'll be nice...the place to go is the hart state boat ramp! Throw a couple crackers out and get your gun ready!


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Sep 25, 2009)

Hartwells the biggest reservoir this side of the Mississippi so theres definitely some birds out there.  Now go find 'em and come back to tell us where they are!


----------



## LightningRod (Sep 25, 2009)

I was out there last week and saw cans, ringers, spoons, a couple nice redheads and a few others things. Didn't see one duck though


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 25, 2009)

Set up on the Skeeter Branch side. You'll kill a lot of "banded " birds.


----------



## Jaker (Sep 25, 2009)

I heard they killed a jack miner double banded pintail/greenhead hybrid out there last year.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 25, 2009)

LightningRod said:


> I was out there last week and saw cans, ringers, spoons, a couple nice redheads and a few others things. Didn't see one duck though


----------



## clent586 (Sep 25, 2009)

Jaker said:


> I heard they killed a jack miner double banded pintail/greenhead hybrid out there last year.



Do they double band Miner's?


----------



## opdog (Sep 25, 2009)

The doctor has all the ducks  on lake hartwell


----------



## Nitro (Sep 25, 2009)

opdog said:


> The doctor has all the ducks  on lake hartwell



As it should be. He has cover, food and limited pressure on the resource.

Dr. Deloach is one of the best wild Waterfowl managers on the Atlantic Flyway.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 25, 2009)

Nitro said:


> As it should be. He has cover, food and limited pressure on the resource.
> 
> Dr. Deloach is one of the best wild Waterfowl managers on the Atlantic Flyway.



I can top that. I shot Teal with Nash Buckingham today.Bo Whoop was smoking 'em today.

Just a side note, this is Nitro's 437th name drop on Woody's.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 25, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> I can top that. I shot Teal with Nash Buckingham today.Bo Whoop was smoking 'em today.
> 
> Just a side note, this is Nitro's 437th name drop on Woody's.



Unlike you , I can back up my comments with truth. 

We lived in Seneca, SC- my wife was Dr. Deloach's Nurse Anesthetist... invites were easy to come by...

You Sir, have no street cred (or any other cred)...


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 25, 2009)

Nitro said:


> Unlike you , I can back up my comments with truth.
> 
> We lived in Seneca, SC- my wife was Dr. Deloach's Nurse Anesthetist... invites were easy to come by...
> 
> You Sir, have no street cred (or any other cred)...



Thanks for banning me on Georgia Flower Power.......I was done with all of you armchair tough guy duck commandos a long time ago anyway. I only spoke the TRUTH as it was stated in Field and Stream Magazine on my final post over there.  The TRUTH is a funny thing isn't it Nitro?


----------



## Medicine Man (Sep 25, 2009)

At times the truth hurts. It is what it is..Welcome to the club..


----------



## Nitro (Sep 25, 2009)

You both might still be there if our standards weren't higher than they are here.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 25, 2009)

Alright guys go to bed. Take the junk to pm. lol


----------



## Dustin Terry (Sep 26, 2009)

thanks guys, i was just checking if yall have seen any i have my x and dont care about yours


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Sep 26, 2009)

Timber Cruiser said:


> Hartwells the biggest reservoir this side of the Mississippi so theres definitely some birds out there.  Now go find 'em and come back to tell us where they are!



It's not even the biggest reservoir in Georgia.


----------



## Dustin Terry (Sep 26, 2009)

well i answered my own ? seen a few this morning thanks for all the help


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Sep 26, 2009)

I priced some timber for Dr. DeLoach a few years back.  His place is awesome.  Some say that he is single handedly changing the Atlantic flyway.


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Sep 26, 2009)

Twenty five ought six said:


> It's not even the biggest reservoir in Georgia.


Excuse me Fact Checker, I should have said "one of the biggest..." it was a joke man, geez.


----------



## LightningRod (Sep 26, 2009)

Dustin Terry said:


> well i answered my own ? seen a few this morning thanks for all the help



doubt they will be there come thanksgiving. Unless you're talkin teal then you got all of one hunt to get 4


----------



## Dustin Terry (Sep 26, 2009)

it was teal, and a few big ducks out far but they never come in


----------



## Birdman (Oct 27, 2009)

Who is Dr Deloach  does he have a place on Lake Hartwell.

What kind of action can you expect on Lake Hartwell.  I plan on trying it out some this winter.


----------



## Bow Tech (Nov 1, 2009)

Deloach has a private impoundment not far from the big water on hartwell, its close to the wma if your familiar with the area. He plants all the good stuff then floods it come winter. Alot of ducks in that place. As far as hunting on hartwell, you better put in some time scouting or it might be a waist of time hunting. Its been tough for me for the most part with the water being so low, but the water levels are the highest they've been since i've gotten serious about duck hunting. Its been 3-4 maybe even 5 years since the waters been up this far. Im pumped, it should be good.


----------



## SouthernMP (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm with Bow Tech, i can't remember seeing the water this high since i've been duck hunting...I'm sure our usual holes will be swarming opening morning...with other hunters of course.


----------



## opdog (Nov 1, 2009)

Even though the water is up I dont think it will make any difference. My spot will be open if any one wants to hunt out of it. My neighbor has been feeding mallards for the last serveral months.But I will warn you she doesnt like duck hunters at all and will call Mr. Greenbritches!


----------



## Brushcreek (Nov 1, 2009)

Bow Tech said:


> Deloach has a private impoundment not far from the big water on hartwell, its close to the wma if your familiar with the area. He plants all the good stuff then floods it come winter. Alot of ducks in that place. As far as hunting on hartwell, you better put in some time scouting or it might be a waist of time hunting. Its been tough for me for the most part with the water being so low, but the water levels are the highest they've been since i've gotten serious about duck hunting. Its been 3-4 maybe even 5 years since the waters been up this far. Im pumped, it should be good.



Couldn't have said it better myself...When you coming home so we can get to scouting anyways?


----------



## Bow Tech (Nov 13, 2009)

Brush Creek, was home last weekend, me and ben did a lil scouting sunday. Didnt have much time but we stopped by the willow tree and its lookin good. Saw a few ducks close to the bridge but couldnt tell what they were. I will be home for the opener so yall have a spot picked out! Oh yeah, and i've got my boat ready if needed! Also, how pumped are u abt the MS trip?? Southernmp, hunters are prob all that will be swarming to our honey holes opening morning fo sho, we gotta find some new spots on the DL. I've got a good one in my sights, we need to check it out after we slay a few opening mornin!


----------



## Dustin Terry (Nov 13, 2009)

I will be there about 4:30 and we can have a race to the spots


----------



## Birdman (Nov 15, 2009)

*Hartwell Ducks*

Good luck to you guys on opening week coming up.  I won't be able to make the early season but I hope to try out Hartwell on the Late Season.  Anyone out there with experience on Hartwell looking for a duck hunting buddy.

I'd like to try my luck with a couple of veteran hunters on the lake.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 16, 2009)

Nitro said:


> You both might still be there if our standards weren't higher than they are here.



  You sir are the chief of the Slapahoe tribe for sure!  

Meet Dr. DeLoach 35 years ago at a DU event in Lanter.  He said he would give me a call with an invite.  I'm still waiting.


----------



## Adirondacker (Nov 16, 2009)

No doubt the water is way up. I've been on Hartwell chasing schooling stripers almost every evening for the last 4 weeks and if you've been used to setting up for ducks and geese on any of those lower lying islands u'd better plan ahead. Pine Island is no more than some brush and stuff sticking out of the water. I was training my dog on it less than a month ago. 

Plenty of geese and  coots to be found. 
Some ducks here and there.


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Nov 16, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> You sir are the chief of the Slapahoe tribe for sure!
> 
> Meet Dr. DeLoach 35 years ago at a DU event in Lanter.  He said he would give me a call with an invite.  I'm still waiting.


!!PST!!


----------

